# Canon 1dx Mrk ii viewfinder issue



## jepper84 (Jul 31, 2017)

hey guys, I've had to send my camera in a few times now for cleaning and this last time they managed to mess something up. 

I no longer have my auto focus red squares and more importantly no green / white info at the bottom of my viewfinder screen. I attached an image to give you an idea of what I mean.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2017)

Doesn't the User have to enable the AF square display in the camera's setup menu?


----------



## jepper84 (Jul 31, 2017)

I've tried, no option turns any of it backon..


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2017)

Selecting the AF Point when Shooting (EOS-1D X Mark II)

https://www.learn.usa.canon.com/app/pdfs/quickguides/CDLC_1D-Ds_AF_Points_QuickGuide.pdf


----------



## jepper84 (Jul 31, 2017)

yup, unfortunately i've tried that and i get no where.. options are on but nothing lights up in the viewfinder.


----------

